# Yamaha Rx-v765 shuts down



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

Yamaha Rx-v765 shuts down 30 - 45 min after being turned on. Tried different speaker configurations to see if I had a short in a speaker wire with no change in results. Receiver runs great when I have a fan blowing on it - I ran it for several hours It ran until I shut it off. Receiver sits in an open shelf with 8 in above it, 18 in or so on one side and 6 in on the other. Front is completely open. After shutting receiver off, I have to reset protection circuit by unplugging for a minute or so before receiver will turn back on. Any Ideas?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Russ, Welcome aboard the Shack,

Have you tried leaving it on with no speakers plugged in at all? Do you have it on top of any other equipment?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Russ, what kind of Speakers are you using. Also, have you run YPAO (Yamaha's automated Speaker setup) In addition, what level do you usually listen to your Yamaha at?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the inquiries.

Yes, I've tried it with no speakers plugged in. I also tried it with just the front speakers, with just the mid speakers. I've tried it with and w/o HDMI connected, I've tried it with nothing at all plugged in. The only way I can keep it on is with a fan blowing on it. It is not stacked on any other equipment, nor do I have any other equipment stacked on it. 

Speakers - front are Klipsch RB61's, Mids are Klipsch in the ceiling speakers. Front center and rear are cheap sony speakers, front is a CN100 (80w), rear are SR100s (50w). Subwoofer is an Infinity PS28. Sound level is -15 to -25 DB reading on the Yahamah. I have not run the YPAO yet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is starting to sound like there is an issue with the receiver. Is it under warranty?


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if there is a warranty on it - I bought it on-line. Another input regarding this problem - I had a Yahama Rx-v663 in the same spot previously. It worked great for a year or so. I then lost the HDMI output. I had it repaired, and it began shutting itself off. It would take several weeks, then it would begin shutting itself down with increasing frequency until it became unusable due to the hassle of continually resetting it. In the repair shop, they could not duplicate the auto-shut downs, although they can see where it has been shutting itself down. They cannot tell why it shuts down. I find it curious that this is the second receiver I have that is having an auto-shut down problem. I thought I might have a power input problem - I have used various outlets in the room, with the same results.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a voltage tester? see what voltage you have at the plug-in. You should have between 105-120volts


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

Using my very old voltmeter with a 300V AC scale - reading right at 120v , thought I saw 122 for a little while. That is in the "Monster" power stirp I'm using. Reading at the recepticle itself was 118 to 120.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That seems ok, maybe a bit high but not over the top. Does it look like you have allot of dust buildup inside the receiver?


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

No dust - the 765 is brand new, it first shut itself down less than one hour after I plugged it in fresh out of the box.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It definitely appears that there is an issue. I would run YPAO and see if it changes anything.
While you do not have anything stacked on top of it, how much clearance do you have above the AVR?
I would run YPAO and setup the AVR in an open air setup and see if the AVR still shuts down.


Usually, shutdown after 45 minutes or so indicates thermal issues. Given you are using efficient Speakers, I am somewhat surprised you have had so many shutdowns.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll try that. I have 6 inchs or so open above the receiver now - I'll increase that and see what happens. Thanks to all for your interest / help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think it might be a ventilation issue coupled with an AVR with insufficient Heatsinks to dissipate the heat buildup. Some AVR's cheap out on Heatsinks, Power Supply, and the amount of Capacitance to keep up with the Technology Arms Race going on between Manufacturers of AV Receivers.

With the costs for licensing Dolby True HD/Digital/PLII, DTS-HD/DTS-ES/DTS NEO, HDMI, THX, and more being high and with competition being cutthroat to keep costs down, Power Supply is an area where Manufacturers often skimp on to maintain profitability.

The weight of many current HDMI AVR's have really gone down while offering an amazing amount more of Processing Power for Room Correction, HDMI, and the Surround codecs.

This is why many of us here are fans of Onkyo. Somehow, they have managed to remain on the cutting edge of technology while still offering impressive Power Supplies in many of their mid to upper tier Models. At prices that are far less than competing Brands. 

This is especially true of Onkyo's THX Ultra 2 Certified Models which also offer Audyssey MultEQ XT, and Reon Video Processing (truly one of the best) , and impressive Power Supplies. It truly can be seen in the weight of the Models. All of them weighing 50 pounds or more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input JJ. I agree - it acts like a heat problem. Another interesting anomoly - twice now I have attempted to access menus and the receiver would immediately return to the mode before the menu. Today, for example, I was attempting to menu to run the YPAO program. The receiver kept cycling out of the menu page - until I ran the fan over the reciever. It then held the menu page, allowing me to select and run the YPAO program. Previously I had attempted to run the auto-tune program with the same results - it wouldn't hold on the menu page. After the receiver had been shut off for some time, it would hold the menu page so I could select auto-tune. These all sound like thermal issues - cooling the receiver seems to correct the malfunctions.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If the unit shuts down with nothing connected with the space around it that you are describing, it has a defect that should be serviced. Contact a Yamaha service center. If it is new and you bought it from an authorized dealer it should be covered by warranty. Even if you did not buy it from an authorized dealer it may be covered.


----------



## kendmann (Nov 29, 2010)

I had the same problem so after reading some of the posts, I disconnected all the speakers etc and unplugged the unit for about 10 minutes or so. After I plugged the power cord back in, it still shut itself off after a few minutes so I gave up and unplugged the power cord again. About a week later, I was going to dispose of the unit but decided to give it one last try first. And guess what, after I hooked the speakers etc up again and plugged in the power cord, it worked fine!!! I have used it while watching many TV shows and playing games for about a week now and it still works perfectly. I don't know why having everything, (including the power) unplugged for a week would fix it but it seems to have done just that. Hope this helps...


----------



## Russ A (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I was unable to stop the unit from shutting down. I returned it and received another unit. It has worked fine - no prolems at all. I think I had a defective unit.


----------

